# Unsuccessful mating



## Maggie81 (Apr 16, 2021)

Hi all, I desperately need some advice please. I own indoor siammese queen, she wasnt handled well when she was a kitten and it took me 2 years for her to warm up to me and my daughter but she is really timid and scared towards strangers. I had told breeder all about it and how worried I was when I attempted breeding and tomcats owner ensured me all queens are shy at the beginning and she will be fine, but ofcourse she wasnt. she wouldnt let him close and no mating was witnessed both visits. Owner wont allow third one and wont refund she says I paid for visit not mating and she cant be blamed if queen is not letting tomcat to mate. Im really gutted as I lost so much money and from.what I read mating must take place for stud service to be completed! not pregnancy but mating .ofcourse she couldnt force them to mate but I paid for superexpensive cattery and not stud! please help


----------



## Kitty827 (Sep 3, 2020)

At first, the female won't let the male mate with her. She may hiss at him. It may take a few visits before she'll let him. What breed is the male? Is your female in heat?


----------



## Maggie81 (Apr 16, 2021)

Hello yes she was i full heat she is ragdoll, he is a ragdoll, but normally queen would overcome this she is just scared all the time. my question is should I have been charged if no mating took place. thank you


----------



## Kitty827 (Sep 3, 2020)

No, I don't think you should have been charged but there is nothing anyone can do about that.


----------

